

Ask HN: What would be needed to make bitcoin accessible for everyone - jgeerts

Bitcoin just stands in it&#x27;s early stages and still has a high volatility because everyone is uncertain about the future of this new method of payment.<p>There are still a lot of problems and as stated in this article, we need some killer apps.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.washingtonpost.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;the-switch&#x2F;wp&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;09&#x2F;heres-why-volatility-isnt-a-big-problem-for-bitcoin&#x2F;<p>I want to ask HN about what apps&#x2F;services&#x2F;infrastructure would be needed to make bitcoin happen? What would the ideal bitcoin landscape look like from mobile payments to saving accounts?
======
TaffeyLewis
Really simple, an easy way of buying and selling them on the fly at almost any
time and with minimal to no hassle worldwide. Bitcoin ATMs would be a great
way of doing this but i'm thinking fo something as easy as walking into a
currency exchange anywhere or something like it and buying some euros for
dollars.

Digitally, make buying them as easy as using a credit card (prepaid or not)
online to buy an ebook

------
joeyx2
xaktu

